# Drawing?



## Carly Rae (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,

Just wanted to know if anyone here likes to draw? I love drawing-although it drives me insane if I cant get something to scale or something haha.

Here are some of mine. Some were a little rushed. And some are from a while ago.

Horses

Harley Quinn

Dragon

More horses

Someone off Dragon Ball Z, I was asked to draw it.

Flowers

Horses again

I'd love to see others drawings!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 14, 2016)

They are great drawings Carly





There is someone else on here that draws too , ill see if I can remember who ?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 15, 2016)

You're very talented Carly! This is yet another thing you could do to earn money, loads of people want hand drawn pics of their animals. lol


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you!



I thought about it, I have drawn a few for people on Instagram when I was asked if I could just for fun.

But I don't feel confident enough in my drawing, don't get me wrong I LOVE it but If I can't draw it, I wont do It haha. I was drawing today and I tried to draw 4 different horses off the internet and every one I gave up on until I decided just to make my own up which worked out better. I have drawn Willow-I haven't finished it, People have encouraged me to keep drawing it but I just keep putting it off haha.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 15, 2016)

Do just keep at it. Draw one of mine and i will pay you


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha, I could try to, But I dont expect you to pay me


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 17, 2016)

I got bored tonight so I just quickly drew this.

Can't say its my best, I rushed it a lot haha so its a bit out of proportion. Its 'scribbly' I might fix it up later and try smooth out the shading. I just made this one up, I barley ever make up my own drawings, I just look at other photos to draw most.


----------



## secuono (Jan 17, 2016)

I used to do a lot of different art, but I end up too much of a perfectionist about it and I only notice flaws when I step back and take a picture. By then, I usually can only start all over... But if you can't see the flaws, you cannot fix them and improve!

Noticed the glaring issues in this fish a 3rd way through...Others are all over 6+yrs old.

Painting, drawing, charcoal, colored pencil, pen, sculpting, table arrangements, cooking, photography, poetry, all arts I've messed with years ago.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow, lots of talent here. My grand daughters and I are working on our third book together. It is so fun to see their skills develop from stick figures to dimentional ones. And there is a lot more motion depicted now. I see some shading now, too. Our latest book is a rhyming fantasy.


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2016)

There's a lot of talent in this thread! I can hardly draw a stick person :-\


----------



## Carly Rae (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow! That is really good! I cant paint to save my life haha!

Right now I have no project drawings



, I just keep making up random horses and practicing my shading and all.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

Really enjoyed looking at some of this artwork. Anyone else done anything lately? I haven't done any drawing other than a couple quick horse heads on some place mats at a local restaurant - that occupied our granddaughters when they were getting too antsy...


----------



## Anne (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't post here much any more but I have a "new" way to do my art and am looking for opinions. Seriously it's ok if you don't care for it.

I was having too much trouble with the expense of framing so I started painting on barn boards.

Here is some of my barn board art.













Barn boards won't be what everyone likes, but I am working hard and have about 20 ready for a craft show.

Think it's an idea that will work?


----------



## chandab (Jun 16, 2016)

The barn board art is awesome. Good luck at your craft show.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 16, 2016)

Anne, your paintings are beautiful. I think you will find a much better market for them than framed art. I especially like the way you did the light in the forest path picture.

Some of my favorite art pieces in my home are painted on alternative surfaces. Good luck at the art show! Let us know how it goes, please.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 17, 2016)

I Love it! I think you'll find more people who will like it than not. You are very talented.


----------



## Anne (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks, crossing my fingers. I did decide to work on another idea for a more "framed" look. Bought some unfinished cabinet doors at the Habitat resale store. They sell pretty inexpensively , If I can not make a mess on it I could have something that looks framed anyway. I worry that the barn board thought is a bit to rustic or "rough" for a lot of people.

Hoping to have 25 done for the show, towards the end of July.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow, I really like some of that. I'm not a lover of landscapes or barn board art, but LOVE that woodsy scene (the last piece).

The idea of the "door" frame art sounds like it will work well. It could certainly be charming. I'm looking forward to seeing some of your work..;


----------



## sundancer (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful drawings!! You are so talented!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Aug 8, 2016)

Evening Anne, love your barn boards!! I particularly like the owls, it's a wonderful composition.

How'd your craft show go? I can't imagine it was anything less than a success. Don't know about your part of the world, but in NC the rustic and vintage looks are all the rage.


----------

